# Alternative to NSAIDs



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I cannot take any NSAIDs, such as Advil, for menstrual cramps because I have gastritis and acid reflux problems. Tylenol just doesn't seem to help much at all with my terrible cramps. I use a heating pad a lot but has anyone found any other source of relief?


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Have you tried any of the new Cox2 inhibitors? Vioxx is the one that has an indication for menstrual pain.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Are you able to take Aleve? I find that it helps me tremendously and I use the Wal-Mart brand which is a lot cheaper.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I have gastritis and acid reflux too, but when I'm getting horrible menstrual cramps, I'm more than willing to risk a little extra stomach discomfort, because it's worth it for the pain reduction. Tylenol does very little for my cramp relief. NSAIDs are much more effective because of the way they work. It's pain relief and muscle relaxation.My former GI dr and I discussed the NSAID use with my GI probs and he said as long as it was just a few days a month I was probably OK. If I was taking it reguarly for arthritis or something, then it could be a problem.I've taken OTC ibuprofen, prescription-strength ibuprofen, naproxen (prescription strength of same medicine that is in alleve), vioxx, and celebrex.Taking with a bit of food helps a LOT. If it's the middle of the night and I wake up with cramps and it's been long enough that I can take another pill, I eat a few pieces of bread and take the pill.Vioxx made me a bit loopier than I'd like. I've just used the Celebrex for my most recent period and it seemed ok, and maybe a little more effective than my usual prescription-strength ibuprofen or naproxen.


----------

